# Advice on upgrade (Body or lens)



## will (Sep 24, 2013)

Long time reader, first time poster 

I currently own
5D2
24-70 f/2.8 I
70-200 f/2.8 II
50mm f/1.4
85mm f/1.8

I've been second shooting weddings as a hobby for the last year or so and am considering either a 5D3 or 24-70 f/2.8 II as an upgrade.

The 24-70 f/2.8 II is such a highly rated lens and it sounds like it'll be an upgrade in every aspect to my version I, even its weight! But I'd love to have a 5D3 for it's higher DR, better focusing system and I'd had 2 bodies for shooting events (less time switching lenses!).

Any suggestions on which to pick? In an ideal world I'd get both but can only afford one or the other right now. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Eldar (Sep 24, 2013)

If you need the improved AF and improved ISO performance, the 5DIII will be an upgrade. If not, you can live happily with the 5DII. The 24-70 you have is a great lens, but version II is even better. I have my doubts it will be a game changer for you though. So, in your case, I would either buy the 5DIII or save my money for later.


----------



## CR00 (Sep 24, 2013)

I would go for 5DIII. 2 bodies less lens changing or as back up body.


----------



## Menace (Sep 25, 2013)

I'd get the 5DIII and keep rest as it is. 

Put 24-70 on 5DII and 70-200 on the new 5DIII - Sweet!

Have fun


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 25, 2013)

I've had two 5D MK II's and two 5D MK III's as well as the 24-70mm MKi and now the MK II.

I'd go for the new lens by a big margin for wedding use. You don't need super Sports grade AF for weddings, and you already know if your 5D MK II focuses well enough in the situations you use it in..


----------



## AudioGlenn (Sep 25, 2013)

I think the old saying still applies. Get good glass first. It sounds like your camera body is still working. We use a number of mk2s with our mk3s (our full team has 6 shooters when doing both photo AND video). We don't really hurt for the mk3s. The mk2s work fine (even though they're a little beat up). 

The only reason I would say go for the new body is if you're planning to ADD to your list and not sell off you mk2 just yet. Having two camera bodies with the lenses you already own would be an upgrade in speed. I guess it depends on what you're planning to sell. 

Our lead shooter still uses his 24-70 mk1 and finds/creates beautiful shots. He also has a 24-70 and a 70-200 II always mounted on a pair of mk3s with him.


----------



## scott (Oct 1, 2013)

CR00 said:


> 2 bodies or as back up


just planing - but what would be a good complementary camera for the 6D


----------



## Menace (Oct 1, 2013)

scott said:


> CR00 said:
> 
> 
> > 2 bodies or as back up
> ...



Another 6D - exact controls and lay outs etc.
Or
A 70D if on a smaller budget / extra reach is required. All depends on what you shoot and how you shoot. 

My personal preference would be the first option.


----------

